# What does "Full of Shit" mean to you?



## manifold

When someone is accused of being full of shit, does that imply that they are being intentionally dishonest, or simply that they don't know what they are talking about?


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> When someone is accused of being full of shit, does that imply that they are being intentionally dishonest, or simply that they don't know what they are talking about?



IMO, it means they are being intentionally dishonest while knowing that the person they are lying to knows they are being dishonest.


----------



## manifold

Ravir said:


> IMO, it means they are being intentionally dishonest while knowing that the person they are lying to knows they are being dishonest.



I disagree.  I don't think it's such a damning accusation as intentional dishonesty.  For example, I think that RGS really and sincerely believes the things that he posts even though he's full of shit most of the time.


----------



## Glori.B

manifold said:


> I disagree.  I don't think it's such a damning accusation as intentional dishonesty.  For example, I think that RGS really and sincerely believes the things that he posts even though he's full of shit most of the time.



again, i agree.  not necessarily regarding RGS, but generally speaking, anyone who spews BS can be considered to be FOS.


----------



## manifold

Glori.B said:


> again, i agree.  not necessarily regarding RGS, but generally speaking, anyone who spews BS can be considered to be FOS.




The key is whether or not they know they are spewing BS or if they actually believe it's true.  Ravi says they know, I say they're just ignorant.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> I disagree.  I don't think it's such a damning accusation as intentional dishonesty.  For example, I think that RGS really and sincerely believes the things that he posts even though he's full of shit most of the time.



I'm not sure if I'd consider it a damning accusation. Sometimes people lie just to be troublemakers or for a prank. It's like being full of blarney.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

manifold said:


> When someone is accused of being full of shit, does that imply that they are being intentionally dishonest, or simply that they don't know what they are talking about?



In your case it means you are a liar. But it could mean many things depending on Context and what it was in response to.


----------



## Ravi

Glori.B said:


> again, i agree.  not necessarily regarding RGS, but generally speaking, anyone who spews BS can be considered to be FOS.



Yes, but they have to know it's BS, imo.


----------



## manifold

RetiredGySgt said:


> In your case it means you are a liar. But it could mean many things depending on Context and what it was in response to.



Like I said...


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> The key is whether or not they know they are spewing BS or if they actually believe it's true.  Ravi says they know, I say they're just ignorant.



So if I ever call you FOS, you should be flattered, no? Wouldn't you rather be thought a liar than stupid?


----------



## manifold

Ravir said:


> So if I ever call you FOS, you should be flattered, no? Wouldn't you rather be thought a liar than stupid?



That depends on the particular circumstance to be honest.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> That depends on the particular circumstance to be honest.



Example?


----------



## Glori.B

manifold said:


> The key is whether or not they know they are spewing BS or if they actually believe it's true.  Ravi says they know, I say they're just ignorant.




i was thinking either/or could apply...


----------



## manifold

Glori.B said:


> i was thinking either/or could apply...




I think we've certainly established that much. 


When I think someone is lying, I usually call them a lying sack of shit.  When I think they're just ignorant, I usually say they're full of shit.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> I think we've certainly established that much.
> 
> 
> When I think someone is lying, I usually call them a lying sack of shit.  When I think they're just ignorant, I usually say they're full of shit.



Damn, that means you called me a liar yesterday.


----------



## BrianH

I think it means that you're wrong whether you were intentionally wrong or accidentally wrong.  I usually say that to someone who is lying on purpose, or who is wrong but is stubborn and actually thinks he/she is right.  Usually if someone is wrong and doesn't know it, I won't say that to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats simple.pretty much what Brian just said.


----------

